# My bathroom is finally finished!!!!



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, it only took 3 months :blink: but my bathroom is finally finished. It's small and I take lousy pictures, but I wanted to share them with you. This is the bathroom on the first floor. We have a master bathroom upstairs with a bathtub, so we opted for a shower stall in this one. It's not as elegant or luxurious as some I saw posted on the bathroom thread... but I love it anyway!!!

Here's a view from the door.

















This is the linen cabinet.









Here's a look at the tile. It's Italian handmade tile, so some of the pieces are a little off shape and size. And it's actually green and gray... even though it doesn't look it in this picture.









The vanity matches the linen cabinet.









The mirror and light.









The shower.









Now I have to decide what types of pictures/decorations/window treatments work in there, which should be fun.

Thanks for looking. Sorry I'm such a bad photographer!

Debbie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your bathroom looks beautiful, what a great job! I loved the pictures, so your photography skills aren't as bad as you think!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love the tiles, great choices Debbie. I would love to have your bathroom in my house


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Its gorgeous! I love the tile work, you did an awesome job! My husband and I are doing some home improvements, so I know how much time and effort that must have taken! Excellent job!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

debbie i love it !!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty:It's finally done. :chili::chili: Debbie - the bathroom looks fabulous. Love the fixtures and the rain shower showerhead. Such a nice luxury.:aktion033: The tiles are beautiful as is your linen cabinet. Great selection. Renovation is so painful to go through but so great when it's over. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It looks great


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow Debbie it looks fantastic!!!Bet your glad its done.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice job,I love the tiles.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh WOW! I love what you did with your bathroom. Its so calming and gorgeous!!!! I would love to pick it up and put it in my bathroom


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- the bathroom looks gorgeous. I'm so glad that you're happy with it after all you went through getting it completed. Looks like it was well work the headaches.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Your bathroom looks beautiful! I love the tile and the linen cabinet!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

looks really good, such pretty tiles!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*I love it*

It is SUPER nice. I LOVE the colors. CONGRATS!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job! it's always satisfying to finish a big job like that. I like your cabinets and tile, colours and fixtures, very nice! It's great to have a fresh look.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Very Nice. Since I am in the window treatment business I would say to do shutters to match the decor and in a stained wood that compliments the cabinetry


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love your new bathroom! The shower is great, I love the glass doors. The mirror you chose is probably the same style I'm going to be putting in our bathroom (we are lightly remodeling it in the spring). Your tile is beautiful, it is very neutral and peaceful.  I bet you will enjoy being in there!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Debbie, I love your brandnew bathroom! Would love to take a shower in it, Lol!

The italian tiles are very beautiful and so special! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It's gorgeous Debbie! I just love your new tile!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Debbie!!! I LOVE it!!!!! It came out great. Beautiful tile work and LOVE the cabinet color. You have every right to be proud of it....really it's stunning!


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Very classy looking


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Debbie I love everything, especially your cabinets. You did a great job...bet you are so happy it's done. :chili:


----------

